# Mv southsea ship plans



## paull.happyhiker (Mar 16, 2009)

I am currently looking for the plans for mv Southsea/Brading or Shanklin as i wish to make a waterline card model of one. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## paull.happyhiker (Mar 16, 2009)

Good news the national maritime museum in london have the plans i need and are sending me the price list for them


----------



## Stevo (Aug 21, 2005)

Paul, Glasgow Museum archives also have the plans which came from Denny's. These might be cheaper then the Maritime museum.


----------



## paull.happyhiker (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks stevo will email them


----------



## David Hathaway (Jul 27, 2007)

I think Model Boats magazine plans service has a set for the Shanklin - or it's the Marine Modelling International plans service (aka Traplet.co.uk).

Regards

David


----------



## paull.happyhiker (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks david got a list of what the national maritime museum have but am not sure what i would need they are as follows: 
[email protected]:48scale 
rigging 1:96
promenade/bridge 
lower/main decks 
midship
boat davits
capacity profile 
boat arrangement
they are qute expensive so am wondering if the boat arrangement would be the best option as the model isnt going to be super detailed.


----------



## paull.happyhiker (Mar 16, 2009)

found a site that has the plans for mv shanklin and a lot cheaper than maritime museum will use them. Was the shanklin the same design as the southsea and brading


----------



## steamfan1970 (Oct 17, 2009)

paull.happyhiker said:


> found a site that has the plans for mv shanklin and a lot cheaper than maritime museum will use them. Was the shanklin the same design as the southsea and brading


Hi Paul,
Although M.V Southsea, Brading and Shanklin were basically the same design of vessel they each had thier own distinctive differences as my late father discovered when he built his model of M.V Southsea, the windows in the rear hull were different on each ship and Shanklin had her lifeboats higher up (level with promenade deck) Southsea and brading had thiers on the boat deck to name a few
happy building
kind regards
Andy


----------

